# Best non-touristy places in Cornwall?



## rowan (Apr 12, 2006)

Hopefully with the weather improving now we can get out more - but I hate crowded places.

So for my sake, and for any other unsociables, what's your favourite non-crowded place?

I'd especially like to find some nice secluded easy to reach beaches that allow dogs


----------



## Epico (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know how touristy it is- Portscatho, down truro/falmouth way. I certainly don't here it mentioned that often.

There's not much there but its the most picturesque place in Cornwall, if not Britain IMVHO. 

There's a row of benches, about 10-20, overlooking the bay - each one dedicated to someone, because they all obviously thought it was beautiful too.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> I don't know how touristy it is- Portscatho, down truro/falmouth way.



ffs! *Roseland*...other side of the sea/river from trruro/Falmouth and then some...bit like saying that palce Bodmin...you know near Bude?....  ...and it's full of BlahBlah fromm Surrey or BlingBling from Birmingham and then go to St Mawes it is YaahYaah from South Ken...BUT there are lots of bits there that the lazy 4x4 can't get to...there's lots and lots of bits of the Roseland you can do Rowan but alot of walking, or alot of fighting for spaces in limited car parks, will be the order of the day Summer wise...less so in Winter mind..it's where I lived in last year and over in Trurah for the previous 4.

I spent most of last summer on Pendower beach in Gerrans Bay and the area east and west and there are loads and loads of places worth discovering.

North of Watergate Bay I can't help I'm afraid but do investigate http://www.cornwallbeachguide.co.uk/index.html and read between the line a bit/alot.


----------



## Epico (Apr 13, 2006)

Everywhere in Cornwall is full of BlahBlah, YaahYaah & BlingBling (sound like Ceebeebies creations)  - its inescapable. 

And it is towards Truro/falmouth way, I know it isn't next to them. For example from Penzance Bodmin is 'Bude way'. Just like Kent is 'London way'. From Bodmin, Portscatho is 'Truro/falmouth way'.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> its inescapable.



Portscatho n St Mawes warms the cockles of my heart tho' coz i used to take the kidz car spotting on change over day.....and within 2 days when I was awandering I would see the bickering coz of how "farking boring this place is" 

Porthscatho has a top grocery store shop tho'...it's like a lost oasis off Fulham Road...only place I know out of Penzance you actually buy local fish too.  

If you get to Truro/Foulmouth then you've missed Porthposhhole...actuarsey I'm going up there over the weekend to do some exploring/_invited__stalking...which'll be nice!!!!!  

Pendower Beach from Porscatho end -high tide

^that was taken from the car park which you can just see in this shot on the right hand side. Porthscatho is the fishing village in the distance...On the cliffs at Pendower


----------



## rowan (Apr 14, 2006)

Roseland is the one area in Cornwall that I've never been to, looks lovely!  Think I might go there for a few days soon


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 14, 2006)

That beach has a couple of parkups where you won't be hassled(famous last words but saw  travelly-coaches/foreign surfers/explorers there last year with no problems)...on the beach(with a loo near by) and above it>>the one from where I took the first picture has a more panoramic view of the bay.

Good place to come back to or circle out from.  

All year dog friendly beach too.


----------



## rowan (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds perfect    Which beach is that, Porthscatho or Pendower?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 14, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Sounds perfect    Which beach is that, Porthscatho or Pendower?



Pendower..Portscatho isn't a beach really.


----------

